# Fun Facts



## haypoint (Oct 4, 2006)

I had no idea that 42,000 colonies of honey bees were transported to Michigan from Florida each spring and then back to Florida in the fall. :thumb:


----------



## alleyyooper (Apr 22, 2005)

How you think all those Cherry trees in TC area get pollenated? not to mention all the apple and other fruit trees down the west coast.

My friend lives near Bucannan and brings his bees up from Flordia after the critus, then to maine to do blue berrys then off to california to do almonds. He even keeps a bunch right here in Michigan.

 Al


----------



## ET1 SS (Oct 22, 2005)

I have a friend who hauls 1800 hives from Maine to Florida every year.


----------



## indypartridge (Oct 26, 2004)

Talked to some commercial beeks at the Indiana State beekeeping meeting this weekend. Because of heavy losses, there's a shortage of bees for almond pollination. Looks like they'll be short 150,000 colonies. Beekeepers think that with all the money and clout the almond industry has, they'll get the ban on Australian bees dropped and import bees.


----------



## Paquebot (May 10, 2002)

If you check out the various beekeepers listed with the Honey Board for Michigan, you'll find some of them with orange blossom honey as the only one that they have that's not from Michigan. 

Martin


----------

